# Picked up heavy child now having abdominal pain



## emicakess

I asked my OB about lifting children or other heavy things and he said he is absolutely 100% okay with it and any exercise is good exercise. (I work at a preschoolwith children from 15 months to 5 years). I work with the 15 months-2 year Olds primarily. Today I was having some mild abdominal pain anyway and then I was forced to pick up a 4 year old as he was not cooperating and I needed him to move. Obviously he didn't want to move and used all his weight when I picked him up and carried him. Ever since then (hour ago) I've had really bad abdominal, side and back pain. Does anyone know anything about this? I don't know if I should call my OB as he's already told me it's okay to pick kids up, and this could just be some random pregnancy pain. It just seems to have gotten really painful and uncomfortable since I picked that kid up.


----------



## JoJoB

To me a four year old child is heavier than what I would feel comfortable lifting. The first thing the hospital asked me when I had bleeding at 14 weeks was if I'd done any heavy lifting. Are you feeling baby move at all yet? X


----------



## bumphope

When I tripped over the other day, I ached afterwards so much more than I expected. I think it was the hormones relaxing my ligaments and making my muscles ache more than they usually would if you see where I'm coming from?

I'm sure that's all you've done and after a good nights sleep you'll be ok... But you know you won't stop worrying (or at least, if I had sharp stomach pains I wouldn't be able to relax) so it's probably worth a call to your midwife just to put your mind at rest.

X


----------



## LoveCakes

My midwife told me at 16 weeks not to sit up quickly etc... As progesterone relaxes your muscles and makes them more prone to damage. It sounds like you may have pulled some muscles. Take it easy and more importantly talk to your work about what you can't and can't do and what you actually feel comfortable with.


----------



## emicakess

JoJoB said:


> To me a four year old child is heavier than what I would feel comfortable lifting. The first thing the hospital asked me when I had bleeding at 14 weeks was if I'd done any heavy lifting. Are you feeling baby move at all yet? X

I am feeling baby move but it's not always consistent yet because she's still small. I have felt her move a little today but I've also been moving around all day and haven't had time to stop and feel for her. I guess I just wants worried about lifting him because my OB was not at all concerned about lifting children and didn't give me any restrictions, but this kid was using all his weight and trying to use more weight since he didn't want to be carried away.


----------



## emicakess

I usually feel totally comfortable picking the kids up as I've done it without problems this whole pregnancy, that's why I just picked him up without thinking. He seemed heavier than I was anticipating and i almost dropped him he was so heavy. I am wondering if this is just horrible painful gas because it kind of feels like that, but worse than I've ever had. I was going to go work out today at the gym but im just gonna go straight home and rest because this is so uncomfortable I could cry :(


----------



## JoJoB

Hopefully you've just pulled something and all will be fine, but if you are worried then ring your mw. I always say better to be safe than sorry! I fell down the stairs at the weekend and just rang up and spoke to a mw amd felt much better afterwards, luckily I have a Doppler so had a sneaky listen to check all was ok. X


----------



## emicakess

It gets a lot worse when I move around so it may be a pulled muscle now that I think about it


----------



## JoJoB

Yea if it was baby then I would think it would be painful even when Sat. Take it easy for the rest of the day and see how you get on. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## eris

I had some pretty bad pain a couple weeks ago. Even went in to Labor and Delivery. Everyone said it was just ligament pain. It felt like a tearing/burning pain. Was not comfortable at all, but I think I just pulled something after dragging the dog into the vets office to get fixed that morning. Totally didn't even cross my mind that that's what it could have been from.


----------



## emicakess

JoJoB said:


> Hopefully you've just pulled something and all will be fine, but if you are worried then ring your mw. I always say better to be safe than sorry! I fell down the stairs at the weekend and just rang up and spoke to a mw amd felt much better afterwards, luckily I have a Doppler so had a sneaky listen to check all was ok. X

That would scare me so bad!!! I am so glad everything is okay! Im terrified of falling!


----------



## JoJoB

Was scary at the time but instinct took over and I forced my elbow down to take the weight so now have a lovely hole in my elbow! Baby is fine and kicking as we speak! X


----------



## emicakess

Good! Glad baby is ok! :) I called my ob nurse and she said I probably strained or pulled a muscle. Ugh it hurts so bad :(


----------

